
MAKER ECONOMY Worker shortage plagues NH manufacturing - endswapper
http://www.seacoastonline.com/article/20160828/NEWS/160829408
======
endswapper
It occurs to me that these discussions about manufacturing jobs criticize
skills, interest and work ethic while at the same time ignoring discussions
about wages and employee equity.

The companies that are employee owned appear to demonstrate a commitment to a
common purpose.

